# Alden Shell Wingtips-for old men?



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

My wife is several years younger than me. 

I wore my Alden Shell wingtips to the office and then we met for dinner after work. She reminded me again that no one under 50 would ever wear wingtips.

I'm 53 and you know, I cannot recall anyone other than me wearing wingtip shoes. Not in staff meetings, church, courthouse, funerals, not ever!

Even in various shoe discussions here, nobody suggests wingtips as a "basic" shoe. It's always captoe or something similar.

I'm doing a lot of head scratching, are wingtip shoes obsolete except for those of us over 50?


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

DKS, it might be a TX thing. I am originally from Philly and wingtips are as prevalent as captoes.

I wear wingtips two to three times a week, and I am a very spry 37. FWIW, wingtips are my wife's favorite, and she is 30.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

If the Alden shell wingtips fit my feet, I'd have been wearing them today. I turn 31 tomorrow. In fact, I am looking at the AE Lombard as a possible future purchase.

I don't know anyone else around my age group that wears wingtips, but hey, it's a start!

Edit: Wow, Texas is really being represented in the early parts of this thread.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Dagnabit . . . with apologies to Rivers Cuomo, what's with these homies dissin' our shoes? [I don't mean the OP's wife--no disrespect to her--but rather the evil conspiracy that has subtly influenced too many innocent Americans to look askance at wingtips as nothing but "old dude" footwear.]

My Dad was a Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor man, and I couldn't wait to become old enough (mid-teens) to own and wear "FBI running-board wingtips" of my own.

Been wearing 'em off and on ever since (along w/ other kinds of "big boy" shoes, of course) and I'm not that much younger than the OP.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I sported some AE MacNeils today. Perfect for trudging through the snow. I am only 40, so tell your wife there is at least one person under 50 who wears them.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm 31. I wore Peal wingtips today. I also have BB Alden SC wingtips and pair of Alden tan wingtips. They are very fashionable right now and have been back "in fashion" for a couple of years at least. Especially black long wings. You're spot on. Enjoy them.

Bottom line: They're wingtips...a STAPLE IMO.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I've heard several anecdotes to the effect that wingtips, and especially longwings, are old man shoes (always coming from young women). I'm 25, and longwings are my favorite style of shoe. Another example of women not being the best judges of men's style.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

Cowtown said:


> I sported some AE MacNeils today. Perfect for trudging through the snow.


"Through the snow" - Your sentence: Public Floggingic12337:


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Another vote for wingtips. At age 42, I wear them with coats and slacks as well as suits. I save the cap toes for outside meetings, but mostly I just like wingtips. No-one seems to comment about them here in Wisconsin... even when I wear galoshes to protect them from snow.

This week I wore:

Shell burgundy AE McNeils with a blue suit
Florsheim Imperials in Cognac.... sweet with tweed
Black AE McNeils with a gray suit
age old Weejuns with a RL checked coat and slacks
Tomorrow.... hmm, I'll decide in the morning.

Ciao,

Wisco


----------



## CJB (Feb 26, 2009)

27 and I wore mine today to work.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm 35 and I wore my AE wingtips to a lecture at Berkeley this afternoon. I got my first pair of wingtips when I was 23. I wore them out the term I spent studying in Paris.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm 22 years old and I wear wingtips six days a week.


----------



## Musick (Oct 5, 2009)

46L said:


> DKS, it might be a TX thing. I am originally from Philly and wingtips are as prevalent as captoes...


I too think locale plays a part, along with personal preference.

Im 33 and side with the "over 50 only" mindset when it comes to wingtips and AE in general. Just my opinion. Besides, I am a less conservative dresser than most on this forum.

But wear what you like.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

andrewcorreia said:


> I'm 22 years old and I wear wingtips six days a week.


And on the seventh day, they rest.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## gizmojunkie (May 12, 2009)

My good Sir,

I am in my early 40s and I have been wearing Longwing Wingtips for the last 15 years. (Aldens and AEs - but my Aldens are the best).

My wife - who is younger and very trendy loves the wingtips...she says that they are "classy" and that every man needs a pair. 

They are a staple. Fads and trends may come and go - but Wingtips are hear to stay.

Enjoy and wear them in good taste..


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I recommend a divorce.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

gizmojunkie said:


> Fads and trends may come and go - but Wingtips are hear to stay.


Well said my wise friend. Well said.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

IlliniFlyer said:


> Edit: Wow, Texas is really being represented in the early parts of this thread.


Austin, TX here and wingtips are my favorite style. I'm patiently waiting for an Alden shell in Cigar or Whiskey in my size.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

What ever happened to the wingtips with jean craze? That's all they used to talk abut over at SF. Was it just broken down old vatos doing that?


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*In this case*

I agree with OP's wife.

I am 64 and have never liked the look of long wings, nor the heavy look of many AE's. I associate them with stoginess. Perhaps it is the thickness, the heaviness, of a shoe that can be accurately characterized by the sobriquet gunboat. As I think about it, such shoes should only be worn by young men. For a person my age to wear them would eliminate all doubt as to age and outlook on life.

I do, however, like and wear brogued English shoes, and particularly like my Lobb Darbys, which look quite smart despite their double leather soles. The welts are fairly closely trimmed and the last is somewhat elongated. Also, I enjoy wearing EG Malverns in two tone chestnut and twill.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been wearing wingtips for 20 years, since I was in my 20's. Of course, it's your wife speaking, so we (and you) must be wrong!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

dks202 said:


> My wife is several years younger than me.
> 
> I wore my Alden Shell wingtips to the office and then we met for dinner after work. She reminded me again that no one under 50 would ever wear wingtips.
> ....
> I'm doing a lot of head scratching, are wingtip shoes obsolete except for those of us over 50?


Dks202, rest easy, for your wife is mistaken. As I sit typing this response (in my sixth decade of life), I will tell you, there have been only two shoe designs consistently in my closet since my later teen years...Long Wings and Penny Loafers. My present day collection includes six pair of Long Wings/Wing Tips. Now if you really want to look the oddball, get yourself a pair of earth shoes. I did (in my early twenty's) and still wake in the middle of the night, in a cold sweat, with the flashbacks!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Wingtips - particularly American wingtip, and _especially_ longwings - are usually a fairly heavy shoe. That puts them somewhat at odds with the current vogue for elfin-toed "elegant" shoes, which are a natural corrolary to the too-slim silhouette being pitched. For someone who is very attuned to fashion, as are many women, they are against the current grain. If not-in-vogue is taken, as it commonly is, to mean unstylish, then they are unstylish.

But I disagree that wingtips are rarely recommended here. Sure, everyone points to a black captoe as the first dress shoe... but a brogue of some sort is often recommended.

*Solution: *Show your wife some Gaziano & Girling wingtips. Ask her, nay _defy_ her, to call them "old" shoes. Then explain that the choice is to wear $400 American wingtips that look, to her eye, "old," or splash out $1200 for some sleeker G&G's.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

andrewcorreia said:


> I'm 22 years old and I wear wingtips six days a week.


I bow down to your wingtippery, sir!

Outstanding.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm 24 and just picked up my first pair of AEs and I decided on the McAllister. I think they look great.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Although wholecuts are my favorite, wingtips are second. Either as-is or spectators.

Nothing wrong with wearing them in Texas; lots of boots are wingtips.


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

Orsini said:


> What ever happened to the wingtips with jean craze? That's all they used to talk abut over at SF. Was it just broken down old vatos doing that?


Actually, I wear my Marlow/Darlton wingtips with jeans all the time. Like them so much, I'd like to find another pair of wingtips in chili or some other light brown color. I can't wait to see the McNeil come out in the new colors.

Oh, and I'm 49, so just under the wire...


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

My first good dress shoes in high school were wingtips and I've always had a pair in black and brown since. I really like old, beat up (but polished) wingtips with jeans.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on... do you think this would make you look old???


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Even J Crew sells wingtips now. I don't think their target demographic is old fogeys.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

My wife occasionally says things like this. I love her though.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

See what happen when we gave them the right to vote. Maybe it is time for a new wife. The last time a women said anything about my attire was when I was in grammer school and it was my mother. Remind wife that women out number men about 2 to 1. Maybe it is time to move to Palm Beach, FL where women appreciate men of distinction.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

We'll, I'm 39 and wearing my shell longwings today. ;-)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been dressing like an old man for almost 30 years now!!

(...and I'm not 50 yet!!)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Perhaps so but, you think a lot like we do. So, consider yourself a probationary member of the cyber-edition of The Senior Men of AAAC! LOL.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

You can find plenty of non-fogeys wearing wing tips. From Paul Simonon(when he was young and in The Clash) to Pete Doherty. I don't think of them as stodgy.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

dks202 said:


> My wife is several years younger than me.
> 
> I wore my Alden Shell wingtips to the office and then we met for dinner after work. She reminded me again that no one under 50 would ever wear wingtips.
> 
> ...


I'm 43, have three pair right now, and have been wearing wingtips with suits and casual wear for the last 20 years. My Sisters have been busting my chops for almost as long...you wear what you like.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm in my mid 30's and have been wearing wingtips since my 20's. I think they look great, and I've received compliments on them from women of all ages and styles.


----------



## tsaltzma (Jun 3, 2009)

*BS*



dks202 said:


> My wife is several years younger than me.
> 
> I wore my Alden Shell wingtips to the office and then we met for dinner after work. She reminded me again that no one under 50 would ever wear wingtips.
> 
> ...


I disagree. I've worn wingtips since I was 18(20 years now). I started with mall brands like Oaktree, Guess, & a couple others that have long since vanished. Then I moved on to Jcrew, BR, Gap etc. I haven't actually gotten what I consider a really great pair of wingtips yet, but I have a couple US made J&Ms & a couple vintage florsheims as well. I'll admit I was a little more polished(some may say eccentric) in highschool and college than most.


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm 25. I have both longwings and wingtips. Prefer longwings.


----------



## BamaCPA (Jan 19, 2008)

Unfortunately I think this is another example of women not really know what men's dress is supposed to look like because most MEN don't know what men's dress is supposed to look like. 

If given the chance women will dress us in what they think we're supposed to wear which is terrible for manly business and casual wear. 

With that being said, I'm 30 and my favorite business shoe is a wingtip and I own more than 20 AE and Alden pairs. 

I did chuckle at the "I recommend a divorce" post.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

rbstc123 said:


> And on the seventh day, they rest.:icon_smile_wink:


Hahahaha! Yes, indeed, they do. My feet enjoy melting into a comfortable pair of Ecco shoes on the seventh day.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

dks202 said:


> My wife is several years younger than me.
> 
> I wore my Alden Shell wingtips to the office and then we met for dinner after work. She reminded me again that no one under 50 would ever wear wingtips.
> 
> ...


If you are over 50, shell wingtips make you seem like a stodgy old man. If you are under 50, they make you look like a hipster impersonating a stodgy old man.

I happen to be 50, so they are OK for me. If those shoes of yours happen to be 12D's, please PM and I will give you my mailing address.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Personally I think she is right, that's why you should wear Allen Edmonds Shell Cordovan Wingtips. :icon_smile_big:

You could always buy her a pair--so you have his and hers.










From Leffot - one of the coolest shoe stores in the coolest city.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a pair of Alden shell cordovan wing tip oxfords/balmorals and they are a very cool shoe. While one may distinguish true wing tips (short wings plus heel counters) from long wings (where the wings extend along the sides of the shoe and around the heel), I note that J. Crew offers Alden long wings - currently, it's quite hip to wear wing tips/long wings with high quality denim.


----------



## yoippari (Sep 30, 2008)

Would anyone call these old man like?

https://shop.moxsie.com/generic-surplus/wing-tip-black-suede.html

Whether you like them or not is another story but I can't see anyone being called an old man for wearing them? I wear wingtips a couple times a week. They were my second dress shoe, the first are a pair of square moc toe rockports that I'm trying to replace, preferably something to go with a very dark suit. I'm 23 btw.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

My current favorite casual shoes are my Tricker's Bourtons (full brogue wingtips, double soles, from the country collection.) Paired with STF 501s, I find them the perfect comfort combination.. that gets surprisingly frequent compliments (including those from younger women.)

And my Alfred Sargent Hadleighs (wing tip monks, again full brogue) are probably my favorite dress shoe at the moment.

Nothing stodgy about either pair. In fact, in my opinion they speak more of individualism than conservatism.


----------



## Politely (May 8, 2008)

I've also heard that wearing a suit can make a man look old, conservative and stodgy. :icon_smile:


----------



## Miscreant (Feb 27, 2010)

KennethB said:


> You can find plenty of non-fogeys wearing wing tips. From Paul Simonon(when he was young and in The Clash) to Pete Doherty. I don't think of them as stodgy.


Hello Kenneth,
you don't happen to know where my wife can find the shoes in this photo do you? the ladies shoes that is.

Oh yes... I'm 35 and have had my AE wingtips for 10 years. Always get compliments when I wear them. Always.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I like to think I have a pretty decent shoe collection for a senior in college... My girlfriend's favorites are my CJ for RL Darlton Wingtips, though.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

dks202 said:


> I wore my Alden Shell wingtips to the office and then we met for dinner after work. She reminded me again that no one under 50 would ever wear wingtips.
> 
> I'm 53...


Then what's the problem?



> My wife is several years younger than me.


You're not asking her to wear them.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Miscreant said:


> Hello Kenneth,
> you don't happen to know where my wife can find the shoes in this photo do you? the ladies shoes that is.


Sorry, I don't have a clue.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

dks202 said:


> I'm doing a lot of head scratching, are wingtip shoes obsolete except for those of us over 50?


I am 25. I own two pair of longwings, and a black full brogue.

Also remember that Mafoofan of Styleforum/2009 Esquire best-dressed man fame, at the ripe old age of 27, has a OneShoe rotation consisting of 5 pairs of Alden #8 shell longwings.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too am 25 and recently acquired a pair of vintage Florsheim LWBs. They are probably older than I am and my wife loves them. She thinks they are pretty nice, probably the nicest I have. Also, the woman I work with likes them as well and she is 33. I have still another female friend who is 23 and she loves wingtips especially vintage classic ones. So I'm good to go. Might need to educate your wife, haha


----------



## britneck (Feb 23, 2008)

Brogues and cords, brogues and jeans. Quite popular right now with the young set.

I'm 40 and have several pairs of C&J wingtips in my rotation. I wear them with everything from tweed suits (although my wife says this looks as if I'm an extra in a period movie) to jeans. To me, shell cordovan gives wing tips an older look. Go for a chestnut or deep brown.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

britneck said:


> Brogues and cords, brogues and jeans. Quite popular right now with the young set.
> 
> I'm 40 and have several pairs of C&J wingtips in my rotation. I wear them with everything from tweed suits (although my wife says this looks as if I'm an extra in a period movie) to jeans. To me, shell cordovan gives wing tips an older look. Go for a chestnut or deep brown.


Or just get dark brown shell cordovan.


----------



## Luis-F-S (Apr 6, 2009)

dks202 said:


> I'm doing a lot of head scratching, are wingtip shoes obsolete except for those of us over 50?


Well, I'm over 50, but I've worn longwings (as well as other WT's) for over 30 years. That would put me right out of high school with the longwings!


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

Spectator wingtip loafers are reserved for 86 year-olds only.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Good Lord!
What is it with some young people?

I wore wing-tips in high school.


----------



## BearBear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Minority Vote*

Ok, I know I am in the minority but I work in NYC and most of the younger professionals I know (say < 40) do not wear wingtips. The thought is that they are reserved for older men - very similar to loafers with Tassels (reserved strictly for older men > 50)

Just my two cents, but the majority of the professionals that I know, definitely reserve the wingtips for older men (and those Tassels!)


----------



## Commander Caractacus Pott (Oct 9, 2009)

Orsini said:


> I recommend a divorce.


Just be sure to get the wingtips in the settlement.


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

BearBear said:


> Ok, I know I am in the minority but I work in NYC and most of the younger professionals I know (say < 40) do not wear wingtips. The thought is that they are reserved for older men - very similar to loafers with Tassels (reserved strictly for older men > 50)
> 
> Just my two cents, but the majority of the professionals that I know, definitely reserve the wingtips for older men (and those Tassels!)


The younger men probably avoid wearing them for fear of looking old.

I embrace them.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

BearBear said:


> Ok, I know I am in the minority but I work in NYC and most of the younger professionals I know (say < 40) do not wear wingtips.


"Most" younger professionals that I know are crummy dressers generally. Who cares what "most" of them do?


----------



## BillS1128 (Nov 27, 2009)

Brown wing tips can be very stylish.


----------



## wingman (Feb 19, 2009)

*FWIW...*

I don't own any Aldens (yet), but I love my Florsheim wingtips- the long and short, the loafer and laceup, 
the burgundy and black, the small & light and big & heavy....and I'm knockin' on 48 years old. Classic is as
classic does.


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

Have your wife take a look at the Alexander McQueen wingtips in this SF thread; I have them in brown. She will change her mind after seeing them.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

For someone wanting to get into a pair of 9.5 D Shell Cordovan BB / Alden wingtips....some poor soul is having to part with these on e-bay. :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_wink:

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/dsc05863u.jpg/


----------

